# Icon help!



## Loralillie_Rowle (Dec 15, 2009)

So I want to put a link to my mates page on my FA page, but using the icon not the crappy URL. lol. Can someone kindly tell me how to do this??


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 15, 2009)

Loralillie_Rowle said:


> So I want to put a link to my mates page on my FA page, but using the icon not the crappy URL. lol. Can someone kindly tell me how to do this??




Use this:

/:iconusername: or /:usernameicon: 

Just remove the "/"


----------



## Surgat (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/, under "Site-specific features."


----------

